# Help ID please.



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

Is this guy an altuvei or a rhom? His eyes are generally alot more orange/reddish during the day, not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

Does ur fish have any bars marking?

I cannot tell from ur pictures.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

not 100% but id say rhom.

very thick looking for the length


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

no bars...he's about 9.5-10 inches


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

it looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

looks like some sort of rohm


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

No bars = rhom.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> No bars = rhom.


I agree, it looks to be Serrasalmus rhombeus.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I agree it's S. rhombeus...







!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Rhom and a beauty at that .


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

it look like a stress rhom to me...


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

i 99.9 positive that its an altuvie or compressus
if you look closely at the picture, you can see the bars pass the lateral line.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

It's a rhombeus


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

its a rhom form sure


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus. ID complete.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

That fish is definitely not a Rhom. It's an Altuvei. I've owned this fish for over three years. I can even see his bars from the pics posted; maybe it's because I'm so used to looking at that fish so I can clearly see it. If you take a picture without the flash, the bars will clearly show. I have pictures showing its progression from juvi to adult that I have to look for.


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah my camera skills suck







either way he's a sexy beast


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> fishofury Posted Today, 04:21 PM
> That fish is definitely not a Rhom. It's an Altuvei. I've owned this fish for over three years. I can even see his bars from the pics posted; maybe it's because I'm so used to looking at that fish so I can clearly see it. If you take a picture without the flash, the bars will clearly show. I have pictures showing its progression from juvi to adult that I have to look for.


In fairness to this topic (as nothing is carved in stone w/ID's in this forum), I've posted a negative image. I can see why you think there are probably bars there. So I will leave it open until other photos are produced to either support the ID or not. Here is a link to the geo-forms of S. rhombeus.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)




----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

All we need now is sirasoni to produce better photos of his fish. These types of compressus fish are perplexing eh?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

fishofury said:


> That fish is definitely not a Rhom. It's an Altuvei. I've owned this fish for over three years. I can even see his bars from the pics posted; maybe it's because I'm so used to looking at that fish so I can clearly see it. If you take a picture without the flash, the bars will clearly show. I have pictures showing its progression from juvi to adult that I have to look for.


Thats why I asked if there were bars or not...because I couldnt tell from the picture. He said no bars so everyone went with the obvious choice...rhom. If he has said the fish had bars then I am sure people would have responded differently.

It is a nice fish either way...and has really matured nicely in your care fishofury.


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

Well here's my second try, don't know if it's any more helpful. When you said bars I thought you meant something that ran vertical all the way from top to bottom like a tiger or something...which he doesn't have. He does have those stretched out spots.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I cant tell from the picture...but if it has the bars..and this was fishofury's...then there is probaly an altuvei.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Here's a picture of him from about a year ago.


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

wow...i wish i could take pictures like that. can i use that as my avatar fish?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a rhom to me


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

sirasoni said:


> wow...i wish i could take pictures like that. can i use that as my avatar fish?


sure.....take good care of him and keep me updated on his progress.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Took fishofury photo and did some magic. The bars are present, based on this latest photo and IF IT IS THE SAME FISH, which it appears to be, then likely S. altuvei.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)




----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WOW oscar, you are the MAN!

The tail didnt look very Rhombish to me... But I, too, thought it was a RHOM.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Right from the word go I thought altuvie not rhom...anyway...it's not easy to ID serras....

Goodjob everyone...









Jay


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

When you have 2 close appearing species its certainly a problem, moreso when you have bad photography to add to the problems. I have many old photos of published documents where S. altuvei and S. compressus were shown as S. rhombeus. So the problem is not just limited to "us".


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> When you have 2 close appearing species its certainly a problem, moreso when you have bad photography to add to the problems. I have many old photos of published documents where S. altuvei and S. compressus were shown as S. rhombeus. So the problem is not just limited to "us".


----------

